# Immediate room wanted by young british couple



## dubairoomsneeded (Oct 2, 2014)

Looking for a room in dubai. we are a young british couple both aged 22 university graduates and looking for a place to live in. 

We do not have any pets, we like to live in a clean environment, do not party or make alot of noise.

Would appreciate any immidiate replies. 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try Dubizzle.com and be aware of the laws regarding "cohabitation"by unmarried couples.


----------



## dubairoomsneeded (Oct 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Try Dubizzle.com and be aware of the laws regarding "cohabitation"by unmarried couples.


Thanks for the reply we are aware of the laws and we are considering engagement sometime next summer and we have been looking but didn't have much luck with dubizzle.com :/


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

There is so much choice on dubizzle. What are your criteria?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

22 year old, graduates means no experience.

Have you looked at graduate schemes wick panties as you're going to struggle to get a job otherwise - Dubai likes to hire experience primarily.


----------



## dubairoomsneeded (Oct 2, 2014)

K0sh said:


> There is so much choice on dubizzle. What are your criteria?


We are looking for shared accomodation in marina, JLT or JBL for around 5000 all inclusive, we are striggling because we are a couple and they are only willing to let out master bedrooms which is around 6000 plus deposits. We have got couple places at the moment but they are not immediate lets which forces us to stay at the hotel.


----------



## dubairoomsneeded (Oct 2, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> 22 year old, graduates means no experience.
> 
> Have you looked at graduate schemes wick panties as you're going to struggle to get a job otherwise - Dubai likes to hire experience primarily.


Okay jobs wise I am 22 own a large restaurants in uk and also have 2 years of experience as a sales executive and also a year as a business consultant. You can say I was hardly in uni and have a 2:1 degree. Everything started abit too early for me.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please remember that only paid premium members may advertise on the forum. I will allow this thread to stand on the basis that members will give you advice. Try advertising on Dubizzle in addition to looking for advertisements. Also, advertise on InterNations and check Air BnB.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

and remember that a couple of 22 year olds looking to rent a room may not get you the best response from landlords as I guess you haven't both got residency yet, so you're not going to get a long term rent.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

You're 22, you've done a degree, two years experience as a 'sales executive', one year as a 'business consultant' AND you own a 'large restaurant'?

If I may...

'Sales Executive' in what?

Who gets a 22-year-old (or younger then) to advise their busibess?

If you have your own (I assume fledgling) business, why move?

It's a tough place to come without work, why take such a big step when you appear to be set up at hime?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

(Apologies for my horrendous spelling!)


----------

